# ماذا لو تعاملنا مع الكتاب المقدس كالموبايل ؟؟



## n880 (20 أبريل 2007)

أتساءل ماذا لو تعاملنا مع الكتاب المقدس كتعاملنا مع تليفوننا المحمول. 

ماذا لو حملنا الكتاب المقدس في كيس نقودنا أو في جيوبنا كما نفعل بالموبايل. 

ماذا لو رجعنا لأخذ الكتاب المقدس فور اكتشفنا إننا نسيناه كما نفعل بالموبايل. 

ماذا لو قلبنا في الكتاب المقدس عدة مرات في اليوم كما نفعل بالموبايل. 

ماذا لو قمنا باستعمال الكتاب المقدس لتلقى رسالة من عباراته كما نفعل بالموبايل. 

ماذا لو تعاملنا مع الكتاب المقدس كما لو لم نستطع العيش بدونه و نتساءل كيف كانت الحياة بدونه كما نفعل بالموبايل. 

ماذا لو أهدينا كهدية ثمينة لأولادنا كما نفعل بالموبايل. 

ماذا لو استخدمناه في حالات الطوارئ و الضيقات و طلب المساعدة كما نفعل بالموبايل. 

هذا كان شيء صغير ليجعلك تفكر الآن بذعر "أين كتابي المقدس" كما نفعل بالموبايل. 

شيء واحد آخر .. على العكس من الموبايل فنحن لا نقلق أبداً على انقطاع الاتصال بالكتاب المقدس... لأن يسوع قد دفع الفاتورة مسبقاً. آمين


----------



## christ my lord (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا لو تعاملنا مع الكتاب المقدس كالموبايل ؟؟*

تامل رائع .. احيك علية .. وانت فوقتنا لكى نعلم انة يجب ان يكون كلام الله الموجود بالكتاب المقدس ملازمنا دواما فى حياتنا ونهتم بة كما نهتم بالاشياء الاخرى والتى قد تكون بلا نفع فى حياتنا
اشكرك جزيلا على الموضوع الجميل دة .. ربنا يبارك حياتك ..


----------



## n880 (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا لو تعاملنا مع الكتاب المقدس كالموبايل ؟؟*

الرب يبارك حياتك .


----------



## loveinya (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا لو تعاملنا مع الكتاب المقدس كالموبايل ؟؟*

"طوبى لكم اذا اعترفتم بخطاياكم"
انا مهمل​


----------



## BITAR (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا لو تعاملنا مع الكتاب المقدس كالموبايل ؟؟*

*اشكرك على 
هذه الملاحظات الجميله التى لو تم تنفيذها 
لتغيرت حياتناالى افضل حاله 
لم تترك لى اى ثغره لذياده الملاحظات
ملحوظه :
انا اعمل بجزء بسيط من هذة 
الملاحظات
ولكنى اتبع سياسه الكتاب المفتوح فى قراءتى 
بالانجيل
شكرا 
جزيلا لك ثانيا​*


----------



## Coptic Man (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا لو تعاملنا مع الكتاب المقدس كالموبايل ؟؟*

كلامك سليم

وياريت نعمل كدا فعلا

ربنا يباركك وجهت انظارنا لنقاط كتير​


----------



## man4truth (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا لو تعاملنا مع الكتاب المقدس كالموبايل ؟؟*

*the god give us the holy book spirit in our life & work​*


----------



## kokoko (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا لو تعاملنا مع الكتاب المقدس كالموبايل ؟؟*

تأمل رائع فلو تعاملنا مع الكتاب المقدس نصف تعاملنا مع الموبايل لآختلفت حياتنا كثيرا بالطبع للاجمل الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## kokoko (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا لو تعاملنا مع الكتاب المقدس كالموبايل ؟؟*

تأمل رائع فلو تعاملنا مع الكتاب المقدس نصف تعاملنا مع الموبايل لآختلفت حياتنا كثيرا بالطبع للاجمل الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## 3frkosh (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا لو تعاملنا مع الكتاب المقدس كالموبايل ؟؟*

تأمل جمبل.من زمان مالفتش نظرى تأمل زيه
فعلا انا مقصر فى حق الكتاب المقدس


----------



## فادية (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا لو تعاملنا مع الكتاب المقدس كالموبايل ؟؟*

ميرسي يا عزيزي على الموضوع الرائع فعلا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## merola (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا لو تعاملنا مع الكتاب المقدس كالموبايل ؟؟*

بجد دا تحفة انا عمرى ما فكرت فى كدة فعلا شايلين شهوات العالم معانا فى كل حتة لكن الكتاب المقدس موضوع فى مكانة و ياريت بناخدة معانا ياريت حتى بنفتحة و نقرا فية


----------



## just member (15 مايو 2008)

*ماذا لو تعاملنا مع الكتاب المقدس كالموبايل؟*

*Cell Phone vs. Bible*
*ماذا لو تعاملنا مع الكتاب المقدس كالموبايل؟*


I wonder what would happen if we treated our Bible like we treat our cell phones?
أتساءل ماذا لو تعاملنا مع الكتاب المقدس كتعاملنا مع تليفوننا المحمول.

What if we carried it around in our purses or pockets?
ماذا لو حملنا الكتاب المقدس في كيس نقودنا أو في جيوبنا كما نفعل بالموبايل.

What if we turned back to go get it if we forgot it?
ماذا لو رجعنا لأخذ الكتاب المقدس فور اكتشفنا إننا نسيناه كما نفعل بالموبايل.

What if we flipped through it several times a day?
ماذا لو قلبنا في الكتاب المقدس عدة مرات في اليوم كما نفعل بالموبايل.

What if we used it to receive messages from the text?
ماذا لو قمنا باستعمال الكتاب المقدس لتلقى رسالة من عباراته كما نفعل بالموبايل

What if we treated it like we couldn't live without it?
ماذا لو تعاملنا مع الكتاب المقدس كما لو لم نستطع العيش بدونه و نتساءل كيف كانت الحياة بدونه كما نفعل بالموبايل.

What if we gave it to kids as gifts?
ماذا لو أهدينا كهدية ثمينة لأولادنا كما نفعل بالموبايل.

What if we used it in case of an emergency?
ماذا لو استخدمناه في حالات الطوارئ و الضيقات و طلب المساعدة كما نفعل بالموبايل.

This is something to make you go...hmmm... where is my Bible?
هذا كان شيء صغير ليجعلك تفكر الآن بذعر 'أين كتابي المقدس' كما نفعل بالموبايل.

Oh, and one more thing. Unlike our cell phone, we don't ever have to worry about our Bible being disconnected because Jesus has already paid the bill!
شيء واحد آخر .. على العكس من الموبايل فنحن لا نقلق أبداً على انقطاع الاتصال بالكتاب المقدس... لأن يسوع قد دفع الفاتورة مسبقاً. آمين.

تأمل في حب الله لك ستجد أنك محاط به، ثم تأمل داخل قلبك ستجد أن حبك له يحتل مكاناً في داخلك. استخدم هذا الحب، ثق بالله، تكلم معه،ضع همك عليه، وعندها ستدرك أن لك أب لا يحتمل رؤيتك حزينا.ً​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا لو تعاملنا مع الكتاب المقدس كالموبايل؟*



> تأمل في حب الله لك ستجد أنك محاط به، ثم تأمل داخل قلبك ستجد أن حبك له يحتل مكاناً في داخلك. استخدم هذا الحب، ثق بالله، تكلم معه،ضع همك عليه، وعندها ستدرك أن لك أب لا يحتمل رؤيتك حزينا.ً


 
موضوع اكثر من رائع يا جوجو
تسلم ايدك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا لو تعاملنا مع الكتاب المقدس كالموبايل؟*

تأمل في حب الله لك ستجد أنك محاط به، ثم تأمل داخل قلبك ستجد أن حبك له يحتل مكاناً في داخلك. استخدم هذا الحب، ثق بالله، تكلم معه،ضع همك عليه، وعندها ستدرك أن لك أب لا يحتمل رؤيتك حزينا.ً
مووووضوع رائع وفكرته جميله يا جوجو ........ويا ريت نهتم بعلاقتنا بالهنا زى ما بنهتم بحاجات تانيه كتير يمكن متستاهلش اهتمامنا ده ........ميرررسى وربنا يباركك .


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا لو تعاملنا مع الكتاب المقدس كالموبايل؟*

فكرة الموضوع جميلة 
بيخلينا ندرك اد اية احنا مهتمين بمجرد وسيلة اتصال ارضية اكتر من وسيلة الاتصال السماوية


----------



## just member (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا لو تعاملنا مع الكتاب المقدس كالموبايل؟*

*بشكركم على المرور الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتكم*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 مارس 2009)

*ايهما اهم الموبايل ام الانجيل؟؟؟*

*



أتساءل ماذا لو تعاملنا مع الكتاب المقدس 





كتعاملنا مع تليفوننا المحمول؟ 

ماذا لو حملنا الكتاب المقدس في كيس نقودنا

 أو في جيوبنا كما نفعل بالموبيل؟






ماذا لو رجعنا لأخذ الكتاب المقدس
 فور اكتشفنا إننا نسيناه كما نفعل بالموبيل؟






ماذا لو قلبنا في الكتاب المقدس عدة مرات

 فى اليوم كما نفعل بالموبيل؟


ماذا لو قمنا باستعمال الكتاب المقدس





لتلقى رسالة من عباراته كما نفعل بالموبايل؟
ماذا لو تعاملنا مع الكتاب المقدس 

كما لو لم نستطع العيش بدونه 

و نتساءل كيف كانت الحياة بدونه

 كما نفعل بالموبيل؟"
ماذا لو اهديناه كهدية ثمينة لأولادنا






كما نفعل بالموبيل؟
ماذا لو استخدمناه في حالات الطوارئ

 و الضيقات و طلب المساعدة كما نفعل بالموبيل؟






هذا كان شيء صغير ليجعلك تفكر 

الآن بذعر "أين أنجيلي" كما نفعل بالموبيل؟


تأمل فى حب الله لك ستجد أنك محاط به،

 ثم تأمل داخل قلبك 

ستجد أن حبك له يحتل مكانا فى داخلك.

 أستخدم هذا الحب، ثق بالله، تكلم معه،

ضع همك عليه، 

وعندها ستدرك أن لك أب 

 لا يحتمل رؤيتك حزينا









​*


----------



## kalimooo (17 مارس 2009)

*رد: ايهما اهم الموبايل ام الانجيل؟؟؟*

بالفعل فلنلقي رأسنا على كتف المسيح

فتتال الراحة النفسية والروحية والجسدية

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع اخي مايكل

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 مارس 2009)

*رد: ايهما اهم الموبايل ام الانجيل؟؟؟*

*شكرا ليك استاذ كليم علي مرورك


وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## zezza (17 مارس 2009)

*رد: ايهما اهم الموبايل ام الانجيل؟؟؟*

حلو جدا الموضوع يا مايكل 

فعلا مش لازم ابدا نهتم بالامور الوقتية و نهتم اكتر بحياتنا الروحية 

شكرا مايكل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## pop201 (17 مارس 2009)

*رد: ايهما اهم الموبايل ام الانجيل؟؟؟*

فعلا يامايكل عندك حق كتير بننسي اهم شيء في حياتنا واكبر نعمة الرب اعطها لينا الكتاب المقدس .... سامحنا يارب اننا بنهمل اهم شيء كلامك بس كويس انك نبهتنا يامايكل لكده شكرآ ليك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 مارس 2009)

*رد: ايهما اهم الموبايل ام الانجيل؟؟؟*

*موضوع جميل يا كوكو
انت عندك حق في كلامك  فعلا كتير بنهمل دراسة الكتاب المقدس ولكن طول اليوم تعاملتنا بالموبايل​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 مارس 2009)

*رد: ايهما اهم الموبايل ام الانجيل؟؟؟*

*فعلا ما اروع هذا الكلام
نحنه كثيرا نهتم بالموبايل
اكثر من الكتاب المقدس
الذى هو دستور حياتناالمسيحية
ثانكس كتيير على الموضوع
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 مارس 2009)

*رد: ايهما اهم الموبايل ام الانجيل؟؟؟*

*شكرا ليكم أخواتي علي مروركم الجميل


وربنا يبارك حياتكم​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (17 مارس 2009)

*رد: ايهما اهم الموبايل ام الانجيل؟؟؟*

شكرا ليك يا مايكل 
موضوع جميل​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 مارس 2009)

*رد: ايهما اهم الموبايل ام الانجيل؟؟؟*

موضوع فى منتهى الجمال والاهميه 

اهتمامنا بقى بالحاجات الدنياويه فقط 

وبننسى الكتاب المقدس وحياتنا الابديه 

ميرررسى كتير ليك على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (17 مارس 2009)

*رد: ايهما اهم الموبايل ام الانجيل؟؟؟*

*ميرسى مايكل
موضوع جميل جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## وليم تل (17 مارس 2009)

*رد: ايهما اهم الموبايل ام الانجيل؟؟؟*

شكرا مايكل
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود​


----------



## totty (17 مارس 2009)

*رد: ايهما اهم الموبايل ام الانجيل؟؟؟*

*موضوع مهم اوووووى فعلا

فعلا ده هو اللى بيحصل فى حياتنا ناووو

ميرسى يا مايكل 

ربنا يعوووض تعبك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 مارس 2009)

*رد: ايهما اهم الموبايل ام الانجيل؟؟؟*



gogoragheb قال:


> شكرا ليك يا مايكل
> موضوع جميل​





kokoman قال:


> موضوع فى منتهى الجمال والاهميه
> 
> اهتمامنا بقى بالحاجات الدنياويه فقط
> 
> ...





+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *ميرسى مايكل
> موضوع جميل جدا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*





وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مايكل
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمت بود​





totty قال:


> *موضوع مهم اوووووى فعلا
> 
> فعلا ده هو اللى بيحصل فى حياتنا ناووو
> 
> ...





*شكرا ليكم علي مروركم الجميل


وربنا يبارك حياتكم​*


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (21 مارس 2009)

*هل تتعامل مع الكتاب المقدس مثل الموبايل*

*هل تتعامل مع الكتاب المقدس مثل الموبايل* 
​*أتساءل ماذا لو تعاملنا مع الكتاب المقدس كتعاملنا مع تليفوننا المحمول؟ ماذا لو حملنا الكتاب المقدس في كيس نقودنا أو في جيوبنا كما نفعل بالموبيل؟


ماذا لو رجعنا لأخذ الكتاب المقدس فور اكتشفنا إننا نسيناه كما نفعل بالموبيل؟


ماذا لو قلبنا في الكتاب المقدس عدة مرات ف اليوم كما نفعل بالموبيل؟


ماذا لو قمنا باستعمال الكتاب المقدس لتلقى رسالة من عباراته كما نفعل بالموبايل؟
ماذا لو تعاملنا مع الكتاب المقدس كما لو لم نستطع العيش بدونه و نتساءل كيف كانت الحياة بدونه كما نفعل بالموبيل؟"
ماذا لو اهدينا كهدية ثمينة لأولادنا كما نفعل بالموبيل؟
ماذا لو استخدمناه في حالات الطوارئ و الضيقات و طلب المساعدة كما نفعل بالموبيل؟

**هذا كان شيء صغير ليجعلك تفكر الآن بذعر "أين أنجيلي" كما نفعل بالموبيل؟


**تأمل فى حب الله لك ستجد أنك محاط به، ثم تأمل داخل قلبك ستجد أن حبك له يحتل مكانا فى داخلك. أستخدم هذا الحب، ثق بالله، تكلم معه،ضع همك عليه، وعندها ستدرك أن لك أب لا يحتمل رؤيتك حزينا.* 
__________________


​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (21 مارس 2009)

*رد: هل تتعامل مع الكتاب المقدس مثل الموبايل*



​


----------



## kalimooo (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: هل تتعامل مع الكتاب المقدس مثل الموبايل*


جميل جداااا يا نيرمن ومفيد

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: هل تتعامل مع الكتاب المقدس مثل الموبايل*

*موضوع جميل جداا

تسلم ايديكي نيرمين

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: هل تتعامل مع الكتاب المقدس مثل الموبايل*

شكرا جداجدا لمرورك الجميل يا كليموووووو
وربنا يباركك


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: هل تتعامل مع الكتاب المقدس مثل الموبايل*

شكرا جدا لمرورك يا mikel  وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: هل تتعامل مع الكتاب المقدس مثل الموبايل*

*موضوعك رائع يا نيرمين
ميرسى ليكى​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: هل تتعامل مع الكتاب المقدس مثل الموبايل*

رساله هامه يجب ان نهتم بيها جميعنا 

الاهتمام بالاشياء التى فى الدنيا 

لا يفيدنا فى حياتنا الابديه 

يجب ان نهتم اكثر بالكتاب المقدس 

وحياتنا الابديه 

ميررررسى جدا على الموضوع 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (28 مارس 2009)

*رد: هل تتعامل مع الكتاب المقدس مثل الموبايل*

شكرا لمرورك الجميل يا سوتى 
وربنا يباركك


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (28 مارس 2009)

*رد: هل تتعامل مع الكتاب المقدس مثل الموبايل*

ميرسى جداجدا يا كوكو لمرورك الرائع 
وربنا يبارك حياك


----------



## Alexander.t (28 مارس 2009)

*رد: هل تتعامل مع الكتاب المقدس مثل الموبايل*

بجد موضوع مهم وياريت الكل يعمل كده

وكمان فى اناجيل صغيره تناسب حجم الجيب 


ميرسى على الموضوع القيم 

ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب

اذكرينى فى صلواتك​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (1 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هل تتعامل مع الكتاب المقدس مثل الموبايل*

شكرا لمرورك الجمييل 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ميرنا (1 أبريل 2009)

تم الدمج للتكرار ​


----------

